# Can squats cause hemroids?



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I know a guy at the gym who says his got hemroids from doing squats without breathing. I do squats myself with high intensity but i dont hold my breathe. Is it true that squats can cause hemroids? Its freaking me out!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I've seen that - Blown an O-Ring!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Stanco,imo the short answer is yes.I say this because haemorrhoids are often caused by lifting heavy weight and/or straining.HOWEVER i would suggest you carry on performing squats because to rule out such an essential exercise just in case you got a case of the farmer giles(which are easily treatable by the way) would be ludicrous.Blimey,if you lived you're life worrying by such eventualities i suspect you'd never get out of bed,so chill!


----------



## Ultimax (Feb 19, 2007)

bassline boy said:


> check this out mate be carefull off how much you lift i was gunna post the pic but i think i would off got banned if i did so go to-www.rotten.com and go down the page to WHEIGHTLIFTER fcuking awfull!!


Gruesome!


----------



## Mr fixit (Mar 9, 2007)

This can be quiet a serious condition and should not be looked at lightly. Technique is the main thing, however if you start with these creams etc and time off lifting until they "go back in" will get you back on track.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

this has scared me for life..lol


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

people should forcefully exhale on up phase of squat-or any other movement


----------



## imworkingonit (Jun 5, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Stanco,imo the short answer is yes.I say this because haemorrhoids are often caused by lifting heavy weight and/or straining.HOWEVER i would suggest you carry on performing squats because to rule out such an essential exercise just in case you got a case of the farmer giles(which are easily treatable by the way) would be ludicrous.Blimey,if you lived you're life worrying by such eventualities i suspect you'd never get out of bed,so chill!


thanks for that i just got out of bed for the first time in ages


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

The reason why i asked this is because i thought i had hemroids! I found some blood on the tissue paper after going to the toilet and it had me worried. Plus it happened right after i did some very heavy squats. Anyway, went to the doctor, gave me quite an "awkward" checkup and said everythings fine. Back to heavy squatting for me


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, I think you can get piles by any straining, not just squats but anything, sneezing, coughing,etc

I got them once from blowing my nose ffs...

went to the dr's and had the old bend over routine, I had to look round and make sure he hadn't stuck his fooking leg in, cos that's what it felt like....


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> mate, I think you can get piles by any straining, not just squats but anything, sneezing, coughing,etc
> 
> I got them once from blowing my nose ffs...
> 
> went to the dr's and had the old bend over routine, I had to look round and make sure he hadn't stuck his fooking leg in, cos that's what it felt like....


lmao


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Piles are caused from pressure. Pregnant women suffer from them because of the lower pressure they are under. I can see why guys may get them from squatting.


----------

